# Cost of Private Medical Insurance



## strider

Hi - hope someone can help me. I am 60 and my OH is 64. We are hoping to move to Italy within the next 2-3 months. I plan to take early retirement and name my husband as a dependent on my E121 so that we can get medical cover. However, it sounds as if this will not be enough if we wish to register for residence (we will be renting initially but hope to buy) as I understand some communes insist on people having private medical insurance as well before they will issue residence documents. Can anyone tell me how much medical insurance costs for the over 60s in Italy please?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Your best bet for finding private medical insurance might be to contact a private insurer in the UK before you go. BUPA, AXA and Allianz all offer various forms of expat health insurance, but their rates depend on your personal circumstances (pre-existing conditions, etc.).

Besides, you probably would be more comfortable with an insurance company that handles claims in your language.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

